# Osage orange as a smoking wood



## fire in the hole (Oct 26, 2016)

I was visiting with a fellow smoker the other day and he says he uses osage orange all the time. I happen to have a small quantity of the stuff and tried it on pork. I am excited to try it again because the 1st smoke was very flavorful.

My question is.........does anyone else use osage to smoke with????


----------

